
Perl6 Grammars - jcamou
https://docs.perl6.org/language/grammars
======
chovy
I've debated going back to Perl since javascript is such a mess these days.

~~~
rurban
You should really look how horribly it's implemented there, and you won't go
back. The idea is great, but the idea should be based on some clever scalable
implementation idea. There was none.

~~~
chovy
Are you talking about Perl?

~~~
rurban
perl6. (ie. parrot and moarvm). Perl has no grammars builtin. I'e started
working on it but it will need a long time.

